# Questions About AVG's Search Shield in AV 8.0 and McAfee Site Adviser?



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi All,

I have begun to study the different features of the new AVG 8.0 Anti-Virus, who's Free Edition was just released. I understand that there is a "Search Shield" in the program that when activated, displays warning icons about the content of a site similar to Site Adviser. For users with Site Adviser, have you noticed any conflicts with regards to this feature? Can these two plug ins work together?

Another slightly related question, I bought the paid version of AVG Anti-Spware 7.5 and my license is good through the end of February next year. How will AVG plan to update paid customers in regards to this product?

Also, how long will AVG Anti-Virus Free be supported before an automatic update to 8.0 becomes available?

Jack


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

search shield isn't available in the free version of AVG 8. Instead you get something called Link Scanner. Which is just a database of "bad" sites that search results from popular search engines (like Google, Yahoo .. don't know if it works with any others) is compared to, you then get a rating that shows beside the links on the search page. Link Scanner works by placing a browser add on in firefox and IE7 and can be disabled in the browsers themselves (which I already have done)

AVG free 8 is now available and contains an antispyware module, doesn't sound like the update is going to be pushed. Instead if you want to go from 7.5 to 8 you will have to go to their site and download it.

edit- looks like I made a small mistake there, it's the "active search shield" that isn't available. Search Shield is the Link Scanner I described above.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

Early indications from C-Net show that version 8, at least the pro version is extremely bloated and slow. I am opposed to consolidation of security software. I would rather have individual security software programs that each do a good job, rather than trying to be your everything, with AVG 8 appears to have become. The reviews aren't so good.

I will grant at least a 3-4 month grace period or wait until my AVG 7.5 individual programs (Anti-Spyware Pro and Anti-Virus Free) are no longer updateable. At that time, I will probably uninstall both and just go with AVG Free 8. If this once great company is becoming another bloated Norton product, that will be awful.

Jack


----------

